
Hawaii Distributed Phony Image of Missile Warning Screen - jonwachob91
http://www.civilbeat.org/2018/01/hawaii-distributed-phony-image-of-missile-warning-screen/
======
newman8r
they claim they can't show an actual screenshot.. because "the system could
then be vulnerable to hackers."

~~~
criddell
Then it's even more poorly designed than anybody previously thought!

~~~
newman8r
Yeah my guess is that whatever it is, it's been deemed too embarrassing to
release

